# This is a real hoot !



## Mat (Dec 3, 2020)

I love both cats and dogs.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2020)

Wonderful, Mat!  Thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2020)

The OP is funny enough but the captions made it hilarious.  Gotta love the Kool Kitties.


----------

